# Hex-nut scores Dove



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Ah.. finally after a few sessions of practicing with hex-nut, I'm now pretty comfortable with it. Finally I got out looking for prey with my 8mm ID hex-nuts. But first story first- After walking around my neighborhood for a while I spotted some glossy starlings on an aerial bout 40feet away. Pull back with a .38lead and aimed for 5sec and shot, the shot connected and it dropped like a sack of potatoes on the roof. No way getting him thou'.
















Ok next, I continued to scout the neighborhood for potential targets after that rather disappointing incident. And wadda ya know, 2 doves picking at grass seeds at the side of the road. I stalked them and tried to get in as close as possible, when I thought I was within range (10yards) one dove took off when it sensed danger. The other froze, so I immediately did the same. I slowly raised my lastik with a 8mm hex-nut in it, aimed and fired a shot. 'Whack' the hex-nut slammed into the dove's side, it did a quick flutter upwards and landed back on ground, it died a few seconds after that.

I learned how to pluck a bird. I took it home and plucked it, cleaned out its innards and put it in the freezer. That was a satisfying evening.







Here's the Dove.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

nice story, man. great kill! i never killed any animal before...well, i did shoot a bird before but i regret it. because i do not know if it was just injured or dead. and i shouldn't have shot it because it did not do anything to me. also, my friend made me do it.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

and nice slingshot.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice kill


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Daniel J said:


> nice story, man. great kill! i never killed any animal before...well, i did shoot a bird before but i regret it. because i do not know if it was just injured or dead. and i shouldn't have shot it because it did not do anything to me. also, my friend made me do it.


You don't have to listen to whatever your friend says, I know peer pressure, hate that. You kill in order to eat it, may I add that most birds are delicious mm... A chicken or cow never did anything to you either, yet it makes a delicious burger or drumstick.









Hunting is great fun, I won't lie to you and tell you I'm shooting solely for food, cause at the same time I having the time of my life







And the tasty delicacies comes with it. Pest shooting is also my fav sport, killing sparrows, starlings, pigeons, crows, rats. All good game, not to mention sparrows and pigeons are good eating contrary to pop belief.

However like you said injuring an animal and letting it get away does make me feel mighty awful. But not many birds escape from me after being shot


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice one man


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

good shooting


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Josephly's,

Nice story and great shot. I agree with you, most animals that we eat had died without have done nothing to us. I prefer to eat an animal hunted by me than rise only for the porpuse of bein eaten. Saludos







.


----------

